# new fluval edge



## Blackheart (Jun 3, 2011)

So I just picked up a new fluval edge, I was just wondering, would this be enough room for 6-8 white cloud mountain minnows? Or maybe a small school of tetras?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

how many gallons are these?


----------



## Blackheart (Jun 3, 2011)

Fluval Edge is 6 gallons.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would not consider White Cloud Mountain Minnow for a small tank (less than a 24-inch length). We have profiles here, you can click on the shaded name to see this species' information and it will explain why. Most "normal" tetra are out for the same reasons.

There are however a lot of possible fish for your tank. First question though is what are the water parameters of the tap water? Hardness and pH. You can ascertain this from the water supply people, they probably have a website with water data posted. And will temperature be an issue, i.e., will there be a heater or is this to be room temperature? We can explore fish species when we know all this.

And as I see you recently joined, welcome to TFK forum.

Byron.


----------

